# Debadging + Badging



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think most of the badges come with a double sided adhesive that is rated for external automotive application. Peel and stick


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

So if i quickly take off the existing emblem and replace it with one i bought from grafxwerk.com then quickly stick it on the existing glue? 

.


elwood58 said:


> I think most of the badges come with a double sided adhesive that is rated for external automotive application. Peel and stick


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> So if i quickly take off the existing emblem and replace it with one i bought from grafxwerk.com then quickly stick it on the existing glue?
> 
> .


When you remove a badge the adhesive is usually destroyed, usually half stays on the badge and half stays on the car. 

I would never glue anything to the car, if you ever want to remove it in the future its going to be a nightmare.

Either buy yourself new badges or go to a auto parts store and buy the correct double sided 1mm foam tape, use a razor to cut it to the exact size and shape you need.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Im not sure about any "glue", but your best bet is probably 3M double sided tape. You can get it from any auto store.


Beat me to it, lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah ahah i wasn't going to use actual glue, i just couldn't find the correct name lol or phrase for this product. But im going to look at my autoshop and see if they have "3M double sided tape lol thanks for the tips and ideas guys!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i purchased 1 carbon fiber design chevy bowtie and an rs logo for the back of my car. Im goingto take off every emblem and just add the rs emblem on the left hand side! very curious to see how that looks. i will upload pics asap 




Skilz10179 said:


> When you remove a badge the adhesive is usually destroyed, usually half stays on the badge and half stays on the car.
> 
> I would never glue anything to the car, if you ever want to remove it in the future its going to be a nightmare.
> 
> Either buy yourself new badges or go to a auto parts store and buy the correct double sided 1mm foam tape, use a razor to cut it to the exact size and shape you need.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

I debadged my rear the first week i bought my car.i recommend you take em off and see how you like the look with no badges minus the bowties front and rear.imo it makes it look a lot cleaner.ill take pics tomorrow of mine to give you a idea.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

tehcor said:


> I debadged my rear the first week i bought my car.i recommend you take em off and see how you like the look with no badges minus the bowties front and rear.imo it makes it look a lot cleaner.ill take pics tomorrow of mine to give you a idea.


Be sure to hook us up with those pix! I would love to debadge my wifes Cruze as I think it's got way to many badges on it. As cool as the RS is on the driver's and passenger's doors those gotta go. As well as the LTZ and Cruze on the back.....just yuck. Chevy symbols are also a little emphasized but owell can't beat um all. I'll just paint the front grille symbol same color as the car and the same with the rear. 

Please show us those pix though, and let us know if you used a credit card or if it was harder than that. I'd hate to go back to my flathead for this like I did on my Mazda......


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> and let us know if you used a credit card or if it was harder than that. I'd hate to go back to my flathead for this like I did on my Mazda......


Flat head screwdriver???  Use dental floss or fishing line to remove badges.


----------



## snickrdoodle (Feb 9, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> i purchased 1 carbon fiber design chevy bowtie and an rs logo for the back of my car. Im goingto take off every emblem and just add the rs emblem on the left hand side! very curious to see how that looks. i will upload pics asap


Where'd you get the carbon fiber bowtie? I've been looking EVERYWHERE for Cruze bowties & can't find them.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

grafxwerks


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i ordered mine from grafxwerks.com i found out about them on this website!!!
i just received mine in the mail today and i will be debadging the back of my car. i got the carbon fiber one for the front and cantwait to see how it turns out. i will be posting many pics of the final look and instruction pics! thanks for your time! take a look at grafxwerks.com they got a HUUUUUUGE seletion for almost every car!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> Please show us those pix though, and let us know if you used a credit card or if it was harder than that. I'd hate to go back to my flathead for this like I did on my Mazda......


Like previously stated, use dental floss, or fishing line. I used floss and just did it on a hot day. The emblems practically just came off on their own. Then again, I live in Dallas..it's always hot here. It's spring time and today is 95 outside. I'm ready for winter already..lol


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I have just come back in from taking off the CRUZE lettering on the trunk. I can't believe how easy they came off with the dental floss. Flossing my teeth is harder! lol I used rubbing alcohol to take the residue off. Took quite a bit of rubbing but I didn't have any other kind of removal agent. Now I wonder where I can stick those letters?? hhmmm Somewhere inside?? Maybe frame 'em and put them above the bed? Wife would love that one; NOT!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

justmike said:


> ...Now I wonder where I can stick those letters?? hhmmm Somewhere inside?? Maybe frame 'em and put them above the bed? Wife would love that one; NOT!!


CRUZE
RUZEC
UZECR
ZECRU
ECRUZ
EZURC
ZURCE or ZUREC?
URCEZ
RCEZU
CEZUR


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^
|
| 
what he said lol


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> Like previously stated, use dental floss, or fishing line. I used floss and just did it on a hot day. The emblems practically just came off on their own. Then again, I live in Dallas..it's always hot here. It's spring time and today is 95 outside. I'm ready for winter already..lol


I live in Phoenix so I feel your pain.but ya..go to walmart and get a bottle of goo be gone.spray it on the letters and let it soak in for bout 10 min.using floss or fish line start from a corner and slowly go back and forth.repeat process for getting remainder glue off but with just goo be gone and towel


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i used windex, spray a little behind the emblem and use some dental floss and use enough force to take them off....rocking back and forth with the floss.


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> i purchased 1 carbon fiber design chevy bowtie and an rs logo for the back of my car. Im goingto take off every emblem and just add the rs emblem on the left hand side! very curious to see how that looks. i will upload pics asap


Where are the pics?!?  

Cheers,

- Ryan


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> i used windex, spray a little behind the emblem and use some dental floss and use enough force to take them off....rocking back and forth with the floss.


just to let you know windex is ok for taking the emblems off but for getting the left over glue off dont use it because if you use alot of it,the paint will start to loss its shine,and dont use alcohol,my buddy who is a body man told me to use wd 40 if ur on the tight budget lol cause everyone should have a can of wd 40


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey 70 I wonder if CEZUR has ever been to ZUREC? lol I put the letters in a box in my dresser. One never knows when one might need 'em.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> CRUZE
> RUZEC
> UZECR
> ZECRU
> ...


If you borrow from the LT or LTZ there are much better words

TRUE
LUTZ
LURE
RULE
CRUEL
TRUCE
ULCER


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...which would it be: _Scrabble_ *Cruze*? or _Cruze_ *Scrabble*?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I will upload all the pics of my bowtie and backside "rs" emblem. 5 thumbs up to grafxwerks for making really really good emblems for the cruze ! 




GrafxWerks said:


> Where are the pics?!?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> - Ryan


----------



## wanabracr (Apr 6, 2011)

YouTube - We don't need no stinking badges!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahaha, im getting my liscence plate...C R U E L....lol



slecyk said:


> If you borrow from the LT or LTZ there are much better words
> 
> TRUE
> LUTZ
> ...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> ahaha, im getting my liscence plate...*C R U E L*....lol


...isn't that the name of the *car* that Superman's Father drove on planet Kryptonite?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow cuda, nice point u might be right ahah




70AARCUDA said:


> ...isn't that the name of the *car* that Superman's Father drove on planet Kryptonite?


----------



## Four0oz2Freedom (Apr 30, 2011)

I just removed the LT badge and added an RS in it's place. It came with the adhesive already applied.

Take a hairdryer, heat it up for a couple of minutes. I got some dental floss and it came right off, along with most of the existing adhesive. I used a TINY bit of windex for the remaining, but since it was nice and warm most of it removed super easily.

I'm loving the new badge!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I just removed my ECO badge today. Considered taking the CRUZE off too, but decided that the chrome letters looked fine. Just wanted to get rid of the green badge. Now it's just black and chrome (I have the metallic black bowtie overlay).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice, you gunna put the ECO badge anywhere else on the cruze? i am thinking of putting the chevy emblem i took off the back on my engine somewhere ..



GMMillwright said:


> I just removed my ECO badge today. Considered taking the CRUZE off too, but decided that the chrome letters looked fine. Just wanted to get rid of the green badge. Now it's just black and chrome (I have the metallic black bowtie overlay).


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually stuck it on my toolbox @ work, lol. I put all my "go-fast" stickers (from my camaro parts) on it and my side locker.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah thats a good idea for the garage tools lol, might take your idea GMMillwright haha!


----------

